# new toy



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

ooooh, that thing is so sick. I want one!

Too bad they're 400-500$


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> ooooh, that thing is so sick. I want one!
> 
> Too bad they're 400-500$


Exactly! Maybe in a couple of seasons..


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

for that price tag it better at least be real carbon fiber.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I really want these but just can't pay the 400 if anyone gets these please put up a review!! Id really like to know more!!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

500 and a battery lasting 6 hours.... goddamn.

I'll wait a few years to see what comes out of this. Has crazy potential.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm glad someone began the initiative and as mentioned it probably carries a lot of potential in years to come, but currently it just doesn't do it for me. Would love to test it though


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> I really want these but just can't pay the 400 if anyone gets these please put up a review!! Id really like to know more!!


Photocromatic and polarized, with a gps....what else you need? would be cool to have that data fed in a go-pro cam...for self satisfying riding porn...to check on the lift chair...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Only thing it's really missing is a video camera. You could easily have it mounted to the side of the goggles and have a little SD card slot for it. Actually, I guess you could have the camera capture right where the little gps unit is.


----------

